# Just picked up my ED 750Li on Monday 5/30



## mfeeney05 (May 22, 2005)

OK guys- I don't mean to show off, but I thought I'd post some pix of my 06 750Li. Its Titanium Silver, with Comfort Access, Luxury Seating Pkg., rear airbags, heated steering wheel, rear sun-shades and the 19" Sport wheels. There are a couple of pictures attached. Now the unbearable wait begins; Anyone know how long it will take to get the car? I live in Washington DC - anyone in my area have any thoughts? 
BTW - I did sign the bimmerfest.com members book!
Martin


----------



## thelookingglass (Mar 26, 2005)

Beautiful car! I drool everytime I see a 7-series zoom by around here.


----------



## bmw4114 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ncie Car .. and Nice Color .. 

I have One comment .. 

Why is the Left Light is ON where the Right Light is OFF ??  

in the Second PIC .. 


Over all . Congratiolation for your new car


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

bmw4114 said:


> Why is the Left Light is ON where the Right Light is OFF ??
> 
> in the Second PIC ..


Take a look at the front license plate... Looks like the sun is coming down on it and reflecting into the camera. Probably the same for the light.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Congratulations! :thumbup:

It must have seen like you were driving a giant car while in Germany.


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*I would expect 5 - 6 weeks.*



mfeeney05 said:


> ... Now the unbearable wait begins; Anyone know how long it will take to get the car? I live in Washington DC - anyone in my area have any thoughts?
> BTW - I did sign the bimmerfest.com members book!
> Martin


My '05 7er took 6 weeks to the day to get to Detroit. I dropped it off in Vienna on 3/22/05 and it didn't board the shipping vessel (Morning Melody) until 4/9/05. Left Bremerhaven on 4/12/05 and arrived in NY on 4/25/05. Then arrived at my dealer on 5/3/05.

Hopefully your's will go even quicker. Do you know how to track it on the Wallenius website?

-Eric


----------



## mfeeney05 (May 22, 2005)

2005 745Li said:


> Hopefully your's will go even quicker. Do you know how to track it on the Wallenius website?
> 
> -Eric


I've heard about this, but I don't know how to do it, nor do I know what ship my car is on etc...explanation would be appreciated!

Martin


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*Ship tracking information*



mfeeney05 said:


> I've heard about this, but I don't know how to do it, nor do I know what ship my car is on etc...explanation would be appreciated!
> 
> Martin


Martin,

You're gonna love this but in a way it makes it seem like it takes even longer.

1) Go to the Wallenius website at http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep/index.jsp

2) Click on 'Cargo Tracking' in the lower left quadrant of the page

3) Click on the 'Auto Cargo' link (4th bullett on right half of the page)

4) Enter your vehicles VIN# in the 'Cargo ID' field. Click Track.

It took about 12 days from dropoff before it showed up on the sight. I've heard of others that have shown up in half that time.

Once it does show up you can see a port by port schedule by clicking on your voyage number. This will be an alpha numeric code such as EQ515-TKO or something along that format. You should be able to see this tracking link if you look next to 'Voyage Priority' and the name of your ship. (above where it says 'LOADED ON VESSELL').

FYI - Several other ships that were crossing at the same time as mine showed up in NY on time but mine was three days late. From there it took 8 days to arrive at me dealership and a couple hours for my dealer to prep it.

Good luck and congratulations on a great car!

-Eric


----------



## mfeeney05 (May 22, 2005)

2005 745Li said:


> Martin,
> 
> You're gonna love this but in a way it makes it seem like it takes even longer.
> 
> ...


Eric -

I just checked out the site, and followed the steps. Thanks so much, it worked. My car arrives in Baltimore, MD on the 20th of June, which is relatively quick I think.


----------



## XZLR8 (Sep 15, 2002)

The car looks great. I'm a big fan of Titanium Silver. Congrats!


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

When you picked up your car, did you also drive on the Autobahn München-Salzburg A8?
If yes and you headed towards Salzburg, 20 miles away from Munich, there is a town named Holzkirchen. That's where you exit the Autobahn to get to the lake Tegernsee.

Just curious, because I see that you stopped in front of an ALDI and there is an ALDI not far away from the Autobahn ramp in Holzkirchen, located in an indusrial outskirt of that town.

I'm asking because I was living in Holzkirchen for almost 20 Years (and grew up there) before we moved back to the States...


----------



## mfeeney05 (May 22, 2005)

760Lifan said:


> When you picked up your car, did you also drive on the Autobahn München-Salzburg A8?
> If yes and you headed towards Salzburg, 20 miles away from Munich, there is a town named Holzkirchen. That's where you exit the Autobahn to get to the lake Tegernsee.
> 
> Just curious, because I see that you stopped in front of an ALDI and there is an ALDI not far away from the Autobahn ramp in Holzkirchen, located in an indusrial outskirt of that town.
> ...


760LiFan - 
No, the picture was taken while I stopped somewhere along the way to E Harms in Munich. I only drove the car for about 8 miles - from the BMW ED center to E Harms. On a different note, I lived in Vienna, Austria for 5 years - not that it has anything to do with your question


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

mfeeney05 said:


> 760LiFan -
> No, the picture was taken while I stopped somewhere along the way to E Harms in Munich. I only drove the car for about 8 miles - from the BMW ED center to E Harms. On a different note, I lived in Vienna, Austria for 5 years - not that it has anything to do with your question


Thanks for answering! Yes, I saw this industrial building in the back of the supermarket and that made sure that it wasn't the place I first thought it could be. I recognized that too late, sorry.. :eeps:

We went to Vienna, too. The closest city in Austria we visited most was Salzburg, of course. Sometimes we also went to Innsbruck. :thumbup:

I hope you enjoy your car and it drives as good as it looks (actually, I don't doubt that at all...). I'm planning on getting a 7-series in about three months and as soon as I got it, I'll post my pics as well (IMO, there aren't enough pics in this forum.. :bawling: ).


----------



## mfeeney05 (May 22, 2005)

*Finally*

My baby is here!!! She is so beautiful! I'll post some more new pictures when I have the time to take some more. Amazingly, I was only parted from my 750Li for 26 days. I dropped it off on the 1st of June. It was loaded on the 6th and left Germany on the 8th. It arrived in NYC on the 19th. It only took 7 days for the car to clear customs, clear the VPC and get trucked down to Washington DC.

Martin


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*Congratulations Martin!!!*

Congrats on a beautiful car and what I'm sure was a wonderful experience in picking it up in Germany. If your state does not require a front license plate I recommend keeping your ED plate on it. I get so many comments on the car and the plate which inevitably leads to a lengthy discussion about the ED program.

I'm so enthusiastic about BMW ED that some have accused me of being on their payroll. I'm already planning my next trip in a couple years. I'm hoping that the next 7-series design will be ready as a 2008 or early 2009 model. Especially since I missed the '06 refresh by 2 months. Oh well. I also read in this months Automobile magazine that BMW will be coming out with a 6 passenger SUV/Crossover in late 2008 as a 2009 model. My wife is eyeing that one since we'll hopefully have 3 or 4 kids by then and she just can't bring herself to drive a minivan.

Again, congrats! Don't know if this was your first ED or not but hopefully it won't be your last.

Enjoy the drive!

-Eric


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

mfeeney05 said:


> My baby is here!!! She is so beautiful! I'll post some more new pictures when I have the time to take some more. Amazingly, I was only parted from my 750Li for 26 days. I dropped it off on the 1st of June. It was loaded on the 6th and left Germany on the 8th. It arrived in NYC on the 19th. It only took 7 days for the car to clear customs, clear the VPC and get trucked down to Washington DC.
> 
> Martin


THAT is the sweetest ED sequence of drop-off to delivery I've ever heard.


----------

